# Guppy Fry Behavior?



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

The first 2 days my little fry was swimming around like crazy non stop. Today is day three and I notice he has been hanging out in a plant that is in his tank. Is this normal? Is he just comfortable now so he is relaxing? Or should he be swimming around like crazy non stop?

Tank size: 3.5 gallons
Temp: 78
Filter: no
Heated: yes
Airstone: yes
Inhabitants: one guppy fry
Age: 2-3 weeks old max. had him for 3 days now.
Food: Finely crushed NLS small fish pellets 4 times daily
Cleaning: Did 50% wc yesterday with vacuum 
Other info: bare bottom tank with one floating anubias, sprig of moneywort, one silk plant and one plastic plant.


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

I will admit immediately I've no experience with fry, but it might be that he's just resting for the time being. Two days of constant exercise may have him a bit worn out. /shrug


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

sounds like he's settling in. I wouldn't worry about it too much


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

once again skyewillow to the rescue  Thank you. I'm sorry you have to hear all my guppy obsession lol. 
When I fed him lunch he came up to the surface and was swimming all over the place like crazy again getting his noms on. I'm the paranoid parent haha.
also is it possible he's grown already? he looks bigger and has more color today!


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

He may be growing 

And I know what you mean by guppy obsession. I adore my boys, especially the ones I named. The way they're being aggressive with each other actually looks like they're _displaying_ for each other. If I had a way to deal with the fry I'd totally get some pretty ladies, or at least some dalmatian mollies because the hybrids I've seen are really pretty.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I can't wait to see if he is a she or a he. I think he is a he though. I don't know why but I do. I can't wait until he is full grown and I can get some more. I definitely do not want to breed them though. It is way to nerve wracking raising a fry.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

our males fence with their gonopodiums...

Boys... LOL


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Skyewillow said:


> our males fence with their gonopodiums...
> 
> Boys... LOL


BAHAHAHAHAHA

Vid or it didn't happen!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

it's creepy though!! Wee-Wee battles are gross!


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

Omg! Your guppies do?! I pray my boys don't have measuring contests like that! xDD


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

They totally do!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

ewwww wee wee battles. i didn't realize guppies had a locker room


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

everything is their locker room.

The male we adopted from Aemaki has been harassing the ladies the whole time we've been treating our tank!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

to be quite honest until you said the thing about wee wee battles i really didn't understand what "harassing the ladies" really meant. now i actually understand. those poor girls!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

that gonopodium swivels. When the females aren't paying attention, they sneak up and mate with them.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

:O
That's horrible! They are little sexual harassers!

Ok now I kinda hope little Cobra is a girl. I don't think I can condone that kind of behavior!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

animals will be animals! LOL


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

Omg those things!!! I thoguht they were just fiiiiins!!



... those things certainly have an impressive swivel. I thought they were just stretching or something.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

you're welcome for the disturbing mental image


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

It's more amusing than anything else, really xD


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

And this is why I keep betta's and gave up guppies long ago....though thanks to the Betta Shop they have nice show quality guppies and I have been considering breeding some for fun <.<


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm gonna have nightmares about this lmao


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

LOL LadyVictorian doesn't appreciate wee-wee jousting!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Nope, I can hardly take my female rats humping each other to show dominance sometimes. >.<


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> Nope, I can hardly take my female rats humping each other to show dominance sometimes. >.<


goats and dogs do it too.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

wee-wee jousting, dom humping, these animals are wild! rotfl 
oh i am too funny XD


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

in other news, little Cobra just ate half an adult brine shrimp... in one piece :O


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

woo!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Also here is a picture. I am really thinking its a she now. What do you think? 

She has grown an incredible amount. She is 1.3 cm now!


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

The way the fins are at the moment, it definitely looks like a female, but the way the colors seem to be progressing, I lean a bit more towards male (seeing as all guppies have fins like females, the males develop gonopodiums later on.)


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Well it would be exciting to see what the colors would be like if it does end up being a male since I have no idea what the parents look like!


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

I find it is always exciting to see how they turn out, even if you do know who the parents are. Even knowing, I have a couple fry grow up to look nothing like either parent


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

that is pretty exciting


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

The little fishy is just happy. Fry when comfortable and have found all the little hiding spots hide most of the day, or rest or float around.

When you first had him, inc. He was scared and swimming frantically because he didn't know there wasn't anyone in the tank that wasn't going to eat him. 


Its how my fry acts for the first few days of life, then they are like, never mind this chick is awesome and we are super safe.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I wouldn't go off of the body, I've seen some girly males! LOL


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

gender bender? haha


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

pretty darn much! lol


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Welp, this little guy is turning out to be more aggressive than either of my male bettas XD


----------

